# الفرق بين الليزر والضوء العادي



## مازن الهيتي (10 فبراير 2008)

الليـــــزر
لكي نتعرف على أشعة الليزر لابد أن نتعرف أولا على :
الفرق بين شعاع الليزر والشعاع العادي :
الشعاع العادي عبارة عن حزمة من الأشعة وليكن لونها أبيض ( الشعاع الأبيض يحوي كل الألوان داخله ) فهو عبارة عن كل ألوان الطيف وكل لون له طول موجي مختلف فالشعاع الأبيض عبارة عن أعداد لانهائية من الأطوال الموحية المختلفة الأطوال والتي تعرقل بعضها بعضا أثناء انطلاقها وعليه سرعان ما تتشتت ( غير متماسكة التردد) 0 
وإذا مررنا حزمة من الأشعة العادية ذات اللون الأبيض من خلال منشور ثلاثي فإنها سوف تخرج منفصلة الألوان يمكن أن نحصل علي أي لون منها وفي هذه الحالة فان هذا اللون المنفصل يساوي قيمته وهو داخل الشعاع الأبيض(قيمه ضئيلة للغاية ) 0




*وإذا مررنا شعاع أبيض من خلال عدسة لامة فيمكن للأشعة المارة من خلال هذه العدسة أن تتجمع في بؤرة وتكون الطاقة عندها كبيرة جدا (تجمع النطاق العريض للحزمة في نقطة ضيقة ) ولكن لا تستطيع هذه الطاقة أن تتحرك أبعد من مكان البؤرة وإلا تشتتت 0



*أما شعاع الليزر فهو عبارة عن حزمة من الأشعة ذات لون واحد ( طول موجي واحد ) تكونت من تحويل طاقة الشعاع الأصلي ذات الأطوال التموجية المتعددة جميعها إلى حزمة من الأشعة ذات طول موجي واحد ولا يتأتى ذلك إلا داخل جهاز الليزر لأسباب سيأتي ذكرها 0 
ولذلك فهو مختلف في خواصه عن اللون الواحد المنفصل من حزمة الشعاع الأبيض السابق الذكر في أن قيمته تساوي قيمة الشعاع الأبيض الأصلي مضافا إليه تجمعه في حيز ( نطاق اللون 
الواحد ) ويسير كبؤرة ولذلك لا يتشتت ( متماسك التردد ) فتكون له إنجازات مذ هله 0 
ولتوضيح ذلك 0
يمكن أن نشبه حزمة الشعاع العادي بكمية من المياه تسير في أنبوبة لها قطر محدد فيكون تدفقها له قوة دفع متساوية عند أي مقطع فإذا وضعنا عند طرف الخروج مصفاة عدد فتحاتها يساوي عدد ألوان الطيف وليكن س فتحة فمجموع مساحة هذه الفتحات جميعها يساوي مساحة فتحة الأنبوب الأصلي 0 
سنجد أن كمية المياه الخارجة من جميع الفتحات مساوية لكمية المياه السارية في الأنبوب الأصلي عند أي مقطع 0
وسنجد كمية الماء الخارجة من آية فتحة تساوي جزء ضئيل جدا مقارنة بكمية الماء الأصلي 1 : س 0ولكن بالنسبة لأشعة الليزر سنستبدل المصفاة بفنية ( NOZIL ) مساحتها تساوي أحد فتحات المصفاة 0
سنجد أن كمية الماء جميعها لابد وأن تخرج من هذه الفتحة الضيقة في نفس الوقت , لذلك ستخرج باندفاع كبير جدا مقداره الاندفاع الأصلي مضروبا في س ضعف لذلك فهي تستطيع أن تسير مسافة كبيرة جدا دون أن تتشتت 0 
وهذا بالضبط الفرق بين شعاع الليزر والشعاع العادي ولكن كيف يتم ذلك ؟
الإجابة عن طريق أجهزة الليزر 0 
• أجهزة الليزر 
أن أول جهاز ليزر ظهر في عام 1960 يتكون من : ـ
1 ـ بلورة ياقوت أسطوانية قطرها 4/1 بوصة ويتراوح طولها من 5 ,1 : 2 بوصة وتبدو للعين وردية 0 
2ـ أنبوبة ضوئية من نوع أنابيب فلاش الكاميرات 0 
3ـ مرآتان تلصقان على طرفي بلورة الياقوت.أحدهما معتمة لتعكس كل الأشعة الساقطة عليها والأخرى شبه معتمة بحيث تعكس حوالي 92% من الأشعة الساقطة عليها 0 


عمل الجهاز : ـ
باختصار شديد جدا 0تضاء الأنبوبة فتسقط أشعتها متعددة الأطوال التموجية على بلورة الياقوت فتمتصه فيرفع من مستوى الطاقة بها إلى أن يصل إلى مستوى معين تخرج من عنده الطاقة بطول موجي واحد فيجد نفسه محبوسا بين المرآتين وبتتالي خروج الطاقة عند نفس المستوى وبنفس الطول الموجي فتتراكم الموجات بعضها علي بعض متأرجحة بين المرآتين فتتحد الموجات المتتالية أعلاها علي أعلاها واسفل الموجات تتركب على بعضها وبذلك تتكون حزمة من الأشعة منتظمة مما يجعل ترددها متماسك ويستمر تتالى الخروج حتى تستطيع النفاذ من إحدى المرآتين الأقل سمكا لتخرج على هيئة حزمة من أشعة الليزر ( موجات على موجات) 0
ونلاحظ أن الأشعة الخارجة من الأنبوبة الضوئية لها أطوال تموجية متعددة وتردد غير متماسك أما حزمة الليزر فجميع أشعتها لها طول موجي متساوي وتردد متماسك وهذا هو الفرق بين الأشعة العادية ( الكهرومغناطيسية ) وبين أشعة الليزر 0
ومن الجدير بالذكر أن كلمة ليزر عبارة عن اكرونيم أي كلمة مكونة من الحروف الأولى لكلمات عديدة أخرى هي : ـ

Light amplification by stimulated Emission of Radiation (LASER) 
ومعناها تكبير الضوء بالقذف القوى للإشعاع وليس هناك من هو مقتنع اقتناعا كاملا باسم الليزر لأن الليزر لا يضخم الضوء حقيقة بالمعنى الدقيق 0 ولكنها موجات ذات طول موجي واحد تجمعت بعضها فوق بعض 0
وبعيدا عن الدخول في التفاصيل العلمية لما يتم داخل بلورة الياقوت أو في داخل جزيئات البلورة أو ذراتها أو مكان وسرعة الإلكترونات داخل مستويات الطاقة الذي يعقبه تدفق الطاقة عند مستوى معين فان الضوء يولد بخواص يجدها المهندسون والعلماء ذات فائدة 0
النتيجة :ـ
إن المسئول الرئيسي عن هذا التغير لخصائص الأشعة في هذا النوع من الليزر هو بلورة الياقوت وخاصة ذرات الكروم الداخلة في تكوينها0
وليس الياقوت هو المادة الوحيدة المسئولة عن استخراج الليزر بل توجد مواد أخرى عديدة منها السائلة أو الغازية بالإضافة إلى المواد الصلبة 0
والخلاصة :ـ
إن الأجزاء الرئيسية لأي جهاز ليزر هي 
1ـ مادة تستطيع أن تمتص الطاقة العادية ( ذات الأطوال التموجية المتعددة والغير متماسكة التردد ) لتحولها إلى أشعة ذات طول موجي واحد فتكون متماسكة التردد0 
2ـ مصدر للطاقة ليمد تلك المادة بالطاقة 0 
3ـ مرايا ( الوعاء الرنان ) تحبس الأشعة ذات الطول الموجي الواحد المتولدة عن تلك المادة لتتركب فوق بعضها البعض حتى تقوى وتستطيع أن تخرج من المرآة الأقل سمكا 0 
4ـ حاوية ولتكن زجاجية إن كانت المادة سائلة أو غازية لتوضع فيها المادة ( البند 1 )


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 فبراير 2008)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الشرح الوافي واللطيف .

واعانك الله لجهودك النيّرة لتوصيل المادة بشكل سلس وسهلة الاستيعاب .

احييك من اعماقي لحضورك المستمر ولرفدنا بكل ماهو مثير وثري .

تسلم لنا وبوركت .

البغدادي


----------



## عزيز المراكشي (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
أخي الكريم لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان على هدا الاثراء القيم وأعانك الله وأمثالك في اغناء هدا الصرح العظيم.
أخوك المسلم عزيز من المغرب:15:


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 فبراير 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي مازن


----------



## سلام العالم (23 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه
​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## العربـي (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## العربـي (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمدي حسن (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المبسط والمعلومات.


----------



## موود كيميائي (8 مايو 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## عاشقة حب رسول الله (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخي وأزادك الله من فضلة ونعمة بأذن الله.


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## العبيكان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

م ش ك ووووور على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## Mohamed Tawam (6 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس مازن الهيتى معلومات قيمة ومبسطة عن الفرق بين شعاع الليزر والشعاع العادي - 
جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## محمد جزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة على هذه المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (8 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور*​

واريد قوانين محدده لقياس شدة الليزر


----------



## عبدالله اليافعي (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وما قصرت م.ضياء


----------



## العيون الدامعة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## tarek150 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*مساعدة من اخوكم طارق*

اجوكم مساعدة في استخدام الليز كانظام امني في البنوك مثلا او متاحف او المهم علي الكترونيك هدا محرو في مشروع اقوم بتطبقه ارجكم من ليمك المعلومات يرد عيا اجره علي الله:56:


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

